# Transmission Control Module location.



## uniqueflh (Jan 10, 2015)

Where in the heck is this TCM?

Video on The YouTubes said it’s above the driver’s side wheel well. 

It’s not. 


Brad.


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

I think if my memory isn't messing with me you may see a box in the driver's side wheel well .... Poking through the fender ....

I think .... 

Maybe .... 🤞


There's some sort of box there.

Turn steering wheel full lock left.

Sent from my DEVICE using Tapacar


----------



## uniqueflh (Jan 10, 2015)

differentway said:


> There's some sort of box there.
> 
> Turn steering wheel full lock left.


I pulled the wheel and the wheel well plastics. 
No luck. 

Also checked under the wiper cowl. No TCM there either. But... I did manage to break a wiper arm while doing that. So. Hooray for getting to spend money replacing something that wasn’t broke when I started. 


Brad.


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

uniqueflh said:


> I pulled the wheel and the wheel well plastics.
> No luck.
> 
> Also checked under the wiper cowl. No TCM there either. But... I did manage to break a wiper arm while doing that. So. Hooray for getting to spend money replacing something that wasn’t broke when I started.
> ...


Harsh .... Sorry about that ....

Maybe mines different .... I guess

I assume your not looking for the mechatronics right?

Sent from my DEVICE using Tapacar


----------



## uniqueflh (Jan 10, 2015)

differentway said:


> Harsh .... Sorry about that ....
> 
> Maybe mines different .... I guess
> 
> ...


Meh. Don’t be sorry. Not your fault. I had pulled the wheel & plastic doo-dads before posting the question. 

What’s really silly is that I have all the Audi repair manuals downloaded from erWin & can’t find a reference to the TCM location. 

It’s blah. 


Brad.


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

Sorry for leading you on a goose chase ....

I'll just drop a video link of how to replace the mechatronics .... If that's what your after.

https://youtu.be/trhfvm5aJAY

The mechatronics is a TCM/TCU and I don't know if there's another that goes along with it 

Sent from my DEVICE using Tapacar


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

The TCM/TCU is the Mechatronics unit. When people have had their mech units replaced they lose their DSG tunes.


----------



## uniqueflh (Jan 10, 2015)

I was getting a few of the ESP Fault errors on the Driver Information Center (DIC) accompanied by a flashing ‘D’ on the center console & a ‘limp mode’/Neutral situation. 

VCDS tells me of a communication loss to the TCM, so I was going to check the TCM harness. As stated above (and from The Googles), the DSG doesn’t have an external TCM - so I just pulled, cleaned & applied dielectric grease to the round multi-pin connector on the front of the DSG. Maybe that will help. 

I need to verify when time allows, but I may have an emergency brake sensor that is sticking (or is faulty). Some reports indicate that the symptoms I have can be related to this. 

Will see how it all goes...

I’m really hyped on the idea of an APR ECU & DSG tune. But don’t want to go that route until I’m confident there aren’t problems with my Mechitronic box. 


Brad.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Flashing PRNDS almost always results from an issue with the Mech unit. Might want to get it looked at.


----------



## uniqueflh (Jan 10, 2015)

All VCDS code faults (that matter) are currently cleared. 

Did a bunch of Googling and some tinkering. Ended-up finding a damaged connector on the Brake Pad Wear Sensor for the front caliper. 

Apparently when the car thinks it’s being driven with faulty brakes, it will throw DSG/TCM into ‘limp mode’ and keep you from going places. 


Brad.


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

uniqueflh said:


> All VCDS code faults (that matter) are currently cleared.
> 
> Did a bunch of Googling and some tinkering. Ended-up finding a damaged connector on the Brake Pad Wear Sensor for the front caliper.
> 
> ...


Few .... That's a lot better than a having transmission issues ....

Sent from my DEVICE using Tapacar


----------

